# tomcat & mysql



## LunaSun (15. April 2003)

hallo.  

zu allererst: *noch fast neu bin*, man möge mir (vielleicht) dumme oder schon oft gestellte fragen verzeihn.  

mein prob: ich soll einen geschützten bereich für eine website einrichten. hierzu greife ich über tomcat auf meine mysql-db zu, um die usernamen und passwörter von dort abzufragen. aber leider klappt die abfrage nicht, da mir der zugang verwehrt wird bzw. kommt ne meldung, dass das passwort falsch ist (ich weiß, aber dass es richtig ist). 

ich habe folgendes in meine web.xml dazugeschrieben:

	<security-constraint>
		<web-resource-collection>
			<web-resource-name>save</web-resource-name>
			<description>security pages</description>
			<url-pattern>*.save</url-pattern>
			<http-method>GET</http-method>
			<http-method>POST</http-method>
		</web-resource-collection>
		<auth-constraint>
			<role-name>tomcatRole</role-name>
		</auth-constraint>
	</security-constraint>

	<login-config>
		<auth-method>FORM</auth-method>
		<realm-name>myRealm</realm-name>
		<form-login-config>
			<form-login-page>/login.html</form-login-page>
			<form-error-page>/error.html</form-error-page>
		</form-login-config>
	</login-config>

	<security-role>
	        <description>
		        Test_Role
	        </description>
	        <role-name>tomcatRole</role-name>
	</security-role>

bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaub dieser eintrag in meiner server.xml hat was damit zu tun, dass es nicht klappt:

        <Context path="/examples" docBase="examples" debug="0"
                 reloadable="true" crossContext="true">
          <Logger className="org.apache.catalina.logger.FileLogger"
                     prefix="localhost_examples_log." suffix=".txt"
        	  timestamp="true"/>
          <Ejb   name="ejb/EmplRecord" type="Entity"
                 home="com.wombat.empl.EmployeeRecordHome"
               remote="com.wombat.empl.EmployeeRecord"/>

weil dazu steht im log-file n meldung:

2003-04-15 15:13:05 StandardHost[localhost]: ContainerBase.removeChild: stop: 
LifecycleException:  Container StandardContext[/examples] has not been started
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.stop(StandardContext.java:3643)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.removeChild(ContainerBase.java:1036)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostDeployer.remove(StandardHostDeployer.java:420)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.remove(StandardHost.java:852)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.undeployApps(HostConfig.java:919)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.stop(HostConfig.java:899)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.lifecycleEvent(HostConfig.java:370)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:166)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.stop(ContainerBase.java:1221)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.stop(ContainerBase.java:1233)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.stop(StandardService.java:554)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.stop(StandardServer.java:2224)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:543)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.execute(Catalina.java:400)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.process(Catalina.java:180)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:203)

kann mir da irgendwer weiterhelfen bzw. mal tip geben wo ich etwas darüber nachlesen könnte?

vlg luna


----------



## Christian Fein (15. April 2003)

Aloha check mal deine Eingaben 
bei der Instanzierung von 
java.sql.Connection dort stellst du das passwort um.

Der mysql JDBC Treiber hat mit der web.xml nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## LunaSun (24. April 2003)

huhu. 

also des passwort hat gestimmt und auch die verbindung wurde hergestellt... (habs mit nem anderen programm getestet)

es war was anderes! wie immer eigentlich nur eine kleinigkeit  : ich hab schlicht und einfach vergessen dem realm einen namen zu verpassen. *arg* *g* also name vergeben und schon lief das ganze.  

trotzdem danke
luna


----------

